
China Consumes Mind-Boggling Amounts of Raw Materials - rottyguy
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/china-consumes-mind-boggling-amounts-of-raw-materials-chart/
======
samspenc
The phrase "debt fuelled binge" come to mind.

The 2008 mortgage crisis was a shocker, but I think we may be under-prepared
for the next financial crisis that's going to be made in China.

